# Shark bait Kayak



## holicori

Hey guys I have a question for you guys. 

I use my girlfriends 8 foot pescador. It's just a regular kayak, not even really made for fishing and it's pretty small. I only use it to run bait out about 250 yards. 

Previously I took a friends kayak out to do the same, and the damn thing ended up taking on a ton of water, extremely fast (the plug was in, I checked before I left) and it sank on me leaving me stranded out in the gulf for about 45min until the coast guard finally rescued me. As you can imagine, I've been traumatized ever since when I take the kayak out to drop off baits...its pretty bad, whenever I get back to shore my hands are shaking vigorously. 

My question is, how safe is it to use that small kayak to run about 200-250 yards out to drop off bait? Sometimes I get pretty nervous because when I head out there the back end of the kayak sits much lower than the middle/front. The back little part with the bungie cords is normally full of water, and the tip of the rear end of the kayak is usually only about maybe an inch above the water, sometimes its actually even with the water line. Which, as you can imagine, when it comes time for me to turn around and head back, the rear end of the kayak, is now low with waves coming in (normally not big waves, but still waves nonthe less)

Is it normal for the rear end of the yak to continuously be that low into the water? Should I be worried or am I just be paranoid? Should I get a better quality yak? 

Also, just something else I've been thinking about. I've got some rope (thin, but strong) about 300yards. Would it be a decent idea to attached it to my cooler on shore (cooler weighs about 150-200lbs normally) and attatch the other end to my life vest just incase things do go bad, I could pull myself to shore with the rope? 

What are you're thoughts?


----------



## wronggear

My guess would be a leak or over the weight limit of the kayak. The 8 foot pescador only has a wieght limit of 250 .lb


----------



## rfh21

Throw some pool noodles into the hull of the kayak. It won't ever fully sink that way should make you a little more comfortable. Seems like you have a weight limit issue or are in fact taking on some water somewhere.


----------



## aquatic argobull

My first thought is how much do you weigh? A small kayak is actually ideal for your situation, provided you're not over the weight limit for the kayak. I just checked, the weight limit for the pescador 8.0 is 225. Given your past, you may want to get something bigger if you're over 200 lbs, but rest assured, the pescador is meant to be unsinkable meaning it shouldn't ever take on water and you can just flip it back over if you tip. Jump back on it and paddle in. Just do a quick check over the boat. Cracks can form from dragging it on concrete and it can take on water. 

I think the rope idea is probably a no-go it actually sounds more dangerous.


----------



## panhandleslim

Dude, I don't even know where to start on this one. 

Back in the old days, we used to put our shark bait in a garbage bag and swim it out on a surfboard. Take it out of the bag and drop it. No risk of sinking. If you are trying to avoid getting wet, you should consider converting an old kayak to an battery powered, remote control boat like the one I saw a shark fisherman using at Navarre. Not pretty but extremely functional. To keep using a kayak that has already precipitated a Coast Guard rescue is not only dangerous, it's just downright irresponsible. If it is a leak problem, find it and repair it. Put the yak on a couple of saw horses and fill it with water through the drain hole and see where the leaks present themselves coming out. Buy another kayak.

So choices: (1) Surfboard (2) Remote Control (3) Repair leaks (4) New Kayak (5) Stop shark fishing. (6) If you reject solutions One through Five, go around the corner of the house, take out a half a brick, hit yourself in the head with a half brick.


----------



## NoMoSurf

panhandleslim said:


> Dude, I don't even know where to start on this one.
> 
> Back in the old days, we used to put our shark bait in a garbage bag and swim it out on a surfboard. Take it out of the bag and drop it. No risk of sinking. If you are trying to avoid getting wet, you should consider converting an old kayak to an battery powered, remote control boat like the one I saw a shark fisherman using at Navarre. Not pretty but extremely functional. To keep using a kayak that has already precipitated a Coast Guard rescue is not only dangerous, it's just downright irresponsible. If it is a leak problem, find it and repair it. Put the yak on a couple of saw horses and fill it with water through the drain hole and see where the leaks present themselves coming out. Buy another kayak.
> 
> So choices: (1) Surfboard (2) Remote Control (3) Repair leaks (4) New Kayak (5) Stop shark fishing. (6) If you reject solutions One through Five, go around the corner of the house, take out a half a brick, hit yourself in the head with a half brick.


Damn!


----------



## Presby12

If you go the route of getting a new kayak I wold take a look at the Frenzy. They are only $399 and for that price I think they are great. I have had mine now for five years and all I do with it now is run baits. I have always felt that the stability of the kayak was plenty for running baits.


----------



## FLSalomon

In the words of Roy Scheider from Jaws, "I think you're going to need a bigger boat". An 8 foot kayak for an adult male is cutting the weight capacity too close, unless you are short and thin... Sounds like you would be a lot safer and more confident in a bigger kayak with at least 300-350 lbs capacity...


----------



## holicori

Never thought about the weight capacity, but I'm only 5'10 and about 185-190lbs...granted I've got a life jacket, paddle, and couple lbs of meat in there as well. And I've checked the yak everytime I've used it, and when I pulled the plug (and stood it up) very minimum water came out, so I dont' think it's taking on water, I think it may just be the weight limit like you were talking about. 

And for the record....no, its not the same kayak that screwed me over last time. That one literally sank...its out in the gulf now somewhere. I'd not be dumb enough to use it ever again. 

I was thinking about the rope idea and I thought somehow it just seemed like it would end up being dangerous as well. 

The surfboard seems more my style, I've been thinking about it. When I got rescued the life guards had some seriously durable boards that you could just tell would float for years and years no matter what happened. Question is though, doesn't it seem kind of easy to get swept out to sea? What do you do when that happens? 

I really, really like the remote idea, can you give me any idea how that was rigged up? I'm handy enough I could jimmy rig a way to do that.


----------



## GFish

If you can't swim 250 yards why are you in the Gulf? The Gulf is so unforgiving, as you know.


----------



## Dragsmoker

GFish said:


> If you can't swim 250 yards why are you in the Gulf? The Gulf is so unforgiving, as you know.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## kandv2000

A tree stand rating is actually 1/2 of what it can hold. So a 300lb rated stand is actually tested to 600. Are Kayaks similar, or is the weight limit the weight limit?


----------



## GFish

Dragsmoker said:


> You're kidding, right?


kidding about what. I know damn well inside of a mile I won't be waiting for a rescue. 250 yards come on.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

GFish you have to look over him. He is an idiot....


----------



## Dragsmoker

GFish said:


> kidding about what. I know damn well inside of a mile I won't be waiting for a rescue. 250 yards come on.


So you're going to swim out a bloody bonita 250 yards at 12:00 at night? Have fun with that.


----------



## Dragsmoker

jasoncooperpcola said:


> GFish you have to look over him. He is an idiot....


Who's an idiot?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

See?


----------



## kandv2000

Dragsmoker said:


> So you're going to swim out a bloody bonita 250 yards at 12:00 at night? Have fun with that.


The 250 yard swim wasnt to swim the bait out, it was to swim himself back in after his Kayak sank. I wasnt there, but I agree that I would have at least tried to swim it in instead of bobbing there waiting for the Coast Guard.


----------



## holicori

Damnit....why did i not not once the entire time i was out there think about simply just swimming to shore!?!?!? Damn....too bad i didnt think of that brilliant idea!! Would have saved me alot of time! 

Some of you guys are honestly dumbasses merely speculating all kinds of wild ideas about what happened. 

I was much farther out than 250 yards at the time, not to mention the currents at the time were crazy, think it may have been a red flag out. 

And since i must clarify for the fktards here, yes i did try going sideways and up to break currents....but they just wouldnt break. 

And after about 20 min out there making negative ground, you start to think about saving some energy to just keep your head out of the water. 

Damn, so many "smart," macho guys on here that know exactly what my situation was who would have been able to save themselves in just 5 min of time. ....they should probably just stop talking before they open their mouths and prove just how stupid they really are.


----------



## kandv2000

holicori said:


> Hey guys I have a question for you guys.
> 
> I use my girlfriends 8 foot pescador. It's just a regular kayak, not even really made for fishing and it's pretty small. I only use it to run bait out about 250 yards.
> 
> 
> My question is, how safe is it to use that small kayak to run about 200-250 yards out to drop off bait?
> 
> What are you're thoughts?


 Maybe if you would post what you wanted to know and not expect us Fktard [email protected]#'s to assume you were much farther out than your question would propose then maybe we wouldnt make you mad by making the Fktard assumption that if you could tread water for 45 minutes you might actually be able to swim 250 yards or that if you couldn't and the conditions were that bad that you wouldn't paddle your dumb [email protected]# out in it in an 8' Kayak!


----------



## holicori

holicori said:


> Hey guys I have a question for you guys.
> 
> 
> My question is, how safe is it to use that small kayak to run about 200-250 yards out to drop off bait?
> 
> Is it normal for the rear end of the yak to continuously be that low into the water? Should I be worried or am I just be paranoid? Should I get a better quality yak?
> 
> 
> What are you're thoughts?



I'm pretty sure my questions that I actually NEEDED advice for were clearly stated and pointed out.

I don't really read anywhere in my original post where I was inquiring about what you're speculations were of my situation in the past. So, why some folk are make absurd assumptions about something that's not even related to the questions is unnecessary and just makes you look like a jackass.

However, if you are that intrigued to hear all about it, every last little detail, you can put on that sunday dress, I'll take you some place really fancy, and I'll tell you the whole story over our candlelit dinner bud!

Otherwise, thanks for those that provided valuable input; others that are just trolling, please troll elsewhere.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

How many kayakers have we lost this year? I hate hearing stuff like this because sooner or later it will cause strict regulations on kayak use. Its making the entire kayak community look irresponsible. 

To your original question. Get a bigger kayak. You have to think that when water washes in its increasing the load.


----------



## holicori

Jason, thats why I came down into you're forum for kayak information. Not a kayaker, and just wanted some advice from the guys that actually know what their talking about. I appreciate the advice as I don't want to end up being another tragic statistic.


----------



## salt-life

kandv2000 said:


> Maybe if you would post what you wanted to know and not expect us Fktard [email protected]#'s to assume you were much farther out than your question would propose then maybe we wouldnt make you mad by making the Fktard assumption that if you could tread water for 45 minutes you might actually be able to swim 250 yards or that if you couldn't and the conditions were that bad that you wouldn't paddle your dumb [email protected]# out in it in an 8' Kayak!


Look out guys, we've got a internet badass here.:yes:


----------



## Dragsmoker

kandv2000 said:


> Maybe if you would post what you wanted to know and not expect us Fktard [email protected]#'s to assume you were much farther out than your question would propose then maybe we wouldnt make you mad by making the Fktard assumption that if you could tread water for 45 minutes you might actually be able to swim 250 yards or that if you couldn't and the conditions were that bad that you wouldn't paddle your dumb [email protected]# out in it in an 8' Kayak!


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...oIDwCg&usg=AFQjCNEnUj_Oz98vkXJlyJ7pmyNL-wi4Zg


----------



## kandv2000

Dragsmoker said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...oIDwCg&usg=AFQjCNEnUj_Oz98vkXJlyJ7pmyNL-wi4Zg


I didnt know I was being recorded. Ill have to be more careful!


----------



## boatnbob

*Try this modification*

If you are worried about it sinking, order up some two part expanding foam and cut an access hole in the yak and replace the area with one of those screw in access hatches you can buy at a marine store or Bass Pro. Mix up the expanding foam and fill it full! It will most likely never sink.

I am about your size and had two of those little yaks. They did OK with the exception of the drain hole in the back. A larger friend of mine (6'6" and 250#) looked like he was paddling a zillion mph and the front was doing a wheelie. He was WAY to big for it. Mine would take on small amounts of water though under normal use. It could have been the seam or the plug. I used those for kids playing in the canals and renters. Got rid of those after a summer or two.

I hear you on the explanation ... It is easy to arm chair an incident without all the information. Glad you made it back in and respect what you are trying to accomplish. Good luck and keep it safe!

Bob


----------



## lowprofile

just get a Hobie. i an drop a bait 400yards out and be back on the beach in about 10 mins. with bad winds and current it takes 20 in a paddle yak. 

btw, that remote controlled yak is the ORCA owned by Earnie Polk. he runs or owns blackwater kayak tours/rentals. do a google search, look him up on southfloridasharkclub.com or try to intercept him at navarre pier before it closes.


----------



## salt-life

lowprofile said:


> just get a Hobie. i an drop a bait 400yards out and be back on the beach in about 10 mins. with bad winds and current it takes 20 in a paddle yak.
> 
> btw, that remote controlled yak is the ORCA owned by Earnie Polk. he runs or owns blackwater kayak tours/rentals. do a google search, look him up on southfloridasharkclub.com or try to intercept him at navarre pier before it closes.


Not everyone can afford a hobie.. but I heard they are definitely worth the bucks


----------



## FLSalomon

holi - don't sweat it. Glad you came on here and asked the question. Normally, you don't get hassled in the kayak section...

At 190lbs, you are way too close to the max weight capacity of an 8 foot Pescador. You should look for something in the 300-350 lbs range - if all you are going to do is paddle out shark baits, it really doesn't matter what kind you get. The OK Scrambler is good, there are also 10 and 12 foot Pescadors that would be much better. 

I glad you are paddling baits out at night, I have no interest in doing that. Make sure you wear the PFD and maybe carry a radio - it takes all the drama out of treading water in the gulf at night...


----------



## lowprofile

salt-life said:


> Not everyone can afford a hobie.. but I heard they are definitely worth the bucks



I gave up an OK and my Malibu plus some gear and house hold stuff to buy it. 

if you really want one, you can afford it.  I'd do it again... well i am doing it again for the wife. 

as far as a good yak for baits, the scrambler and frenzy are good bait yaks. they ride over waves and surf very well on the way in. wear a life jacket, add a D-ring to clip your swivel too (so your bait doesn't fall off) and invest in a good paddle. a good paddle goes a LONG ways!


----------



## lowprofile

this is also a good yak. my dad has it and you can set the seat in the center for single use or set it up for two people. 

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/3833185363.html 

no hatches either so no leaks!


----------



## holicori

That seems like a good idea low. I always find myself trying to lean way forward to center gravity better, never works though and I wear out faster. Should probably look at a better paddle as well...the one she has doesn't seem to pull very well. 

The hobbies are nice, but for that much, I think I'd rather get an ol' jetski for the same price or cheaper. Could take the bait out to the moon and back before you broke past the waves.


----------



## lowprofile

holicori said:


> That seems like a good idea low. I always find myself trying to lean way forward to center gravity better, never works though and I wear out faster. Should probably look at a better paddle as well...the one she has doesn't seem to pull very well.
> 
> The hobbies are nice, but for that much, I think I'd rather get an ol' jetski for the same price or cheaper. Could take the bait out to the moon and back before you broke past the waves.


the argument about skiffs and skis vs hobies isn't really valid. boats require maintenance, tags, gas etc. plus if you want to use a ski to take a bait out, you have to get it on the beach. which means you either launch somewhere far away and drive it over, or try to drag it across sand. besides being lighter and cheaper in the long run with a hobie you can fish the flats, bays, just past the surf or out at the reefs and be able to launch, fish and land in a 3 hour period. all you have to do after that is hose everything off and clean your fish.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Yeah, the Hobies ARE nice, but I cant afford one either. They are about a month's worth of my take home pay... Not spending 1/12 of my budget on a yak... haha Maybe if I hit the Powerball.

As for the rescue story. I pretty much assumed that the 250 yard stat was for dropping baits and the coast guard rescue was for much farther out. Made sense to me...

I had a bad time in a yak once and understand. I was paddling the Coosa River and got swamped. The kayak had just enough foam to no sink, but it had neutral buoyancy. Seeing how it was bigger than my 55 gal aquarium, then it must have weighed more than 700lbs. It was quite interesting trying to swim, and drag that sucker in current. I now paddle a Sit on Top. MUCH less likely to sink.


----------



## panhandleslim

Holicori, Sorry you got such a hard time from a few of us. Being in the ocean unintentionally is no fun, I've been there. The remote kayak the guy mentioned in the above post is very cool. It looks like he found one of those whitewater (out-rider) kayaks and chopped it in half, used the front half, sealed and filled the rear of this front half with foam. I think he uses sealed 12 volt batteries (motorcycle size) and he incorporated one of those remote boat controls and propulsion. He just sends it out with the bait on the deck and his rod in free spool. When he is far enough out he increases his drag pressure, keeps the 1/2 yak going out to sea and the bait drags off the back. He then just drives the yak back to the beach avoiding his line. It's a bait drone. You have to see this thing. The guy is quit ingenious. 

Good luck and be careful out there. All of us are very concerned about the safety of our fellow fishermen.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Wow lots of animosity here. I weigh 225 and use an 8' ocean kayak yak board. I paddle baits way, way out in anything waist high or less. I take it out and ride waves for fun in anything head high or less and I am 100 percent comfortable on that yak. I also have a good bit of whitewater yak experience so that helps. Wear a life vest and use the kayak during the day in different surf conditions to see how it responds. Get comfortable in it there's no reason you can't use that yak for that purpose.


----------



## Night Wing

Don't know about Florida, but here in Texas lots of shark fisherman use the OK Frenzy to haul their shark baits out from the beach. The Frenzy is perfect for this type of fishing. Mind you, these shark fishers aren't yak fishing kayakers to begin with. They love their conventional surf fishing.


----------



## holicori

I looked up tuat guy and his remote bait launcher. Its very cool, and inventive. The only thing id hae to consider if i were to make one is that this guy launches from the pier, PAST, the surf. So if i were to make one, id probably have to launch it past the surf, which isnt a big deal. 

Or find a way to make a "break away" system (similar to the rock weight method some shark guys use). Could tie it dwn with 10lb mono or so and give it a good yank to break the line. Ether way ive got plenty of ideas to work on. 

And low, yea the ski would eventually cost more, but not alot. And usually when i go fishing i camp over night or two. So, a 48 hours would be well worth driving the ski around from the bay versus a lil 7hour trip.


----------



## panhandleslim

They made rubber bands in every conceivable size and strength that you could use on that remote bait kayak. A jet ski will work just fine but you have to be careful about sucking too much sand into the intake when you beach them.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Can't you just get one of those t-shirt launchers and just launch the bait out there like a bazooka!?!


----------

